# Driving School Recommendation 2015



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi,

I've searched on the forum then this topic hasnt been covered recently. I am starting to take driving lessons soon and I'm comparing schools based on how close they are to me and the cost.

So far the best option seems to be Galadari as they are the only one's who have a branch in TECOM (where I live) and will pick and drop me for 'normal' weekday classes package. They also have a 10 dhs (per class) discount for people having a TECOM visa (makes it wee bit cheaper for me).

Its just that their facebook page is full of bad reviews by people who paid them and were not happy that I'm confused now. 

I'd appreciate if some people can share their recent experiences and even name a decent instructor at a particular school. As i'll be looking to join the first classes of the day so that I can take them before work, I dont want to go too far from TECOM.

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

All schools are pretty much the same. There are only 4-5 of them in Dubai. So if the price is decent, just go for it.


----------



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

rsinner said:


> All schools are pretty much the same. There are only 4-5 of them in Dubai. So if the price is decent, just go for it.


Thanks, the branches dont matter right? As after the training videos the remaining training will be taking place on the roads?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Depends on the instructor really as to how good/bad the experience is. 
They don't really "teach" you much in any case. I had my classes is 2009 so things might have changed, but most of the classes were on the road. 

The only difference the branch makes is as to where the test happens - I was with Belhasa and some of my classes happened in Nad Al Sheba where the roads were busier. The tests there would be tricky. Later they opened an Al Quoz center which was closer to my place - the driving was mostly on internal roads and generally easier.


----------



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

rsinner said:


> Depends on the instructor really as to how good/bad the experience is.
> They don't really "teach" you much in any case. I had my classes is 2009 so things might have changed, but most of the classes were on the road.
> 
> The only difference the branch makes is as to where the test happens - I was with Belhasa and some of my classes happened in Nad Al Sheba where the roads were busier. The tests there would be tricky. Later they opened an Al Quoz center which was closer to my place - the driving was mostly on internal roads and generally easier.


Sorry for my ignorance but where does the actual road test take place? Lets say if i go to Belhesa Al quoz branch (not that far) the final test will take their?


----------



## Dubai here i come! (Aug 7, 2013)

I would suggest you take classes in the center where the tests will happen... so that you know the roads.

usually you take classes some where else and take the test in other center where RTA sits.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

now I remember. I had to go to Nad AL Sheba for some classes because the test was supposed to be there, but later they started testing at the Al Quoz center (Belhasa) as well.
As helpfully pointed out above, not all centers are designated test centers. At the test center you would start the road test, and drive around the immediate area. So, say 15 mins for 4 test takers, you drive around Al Quoz.


----------



## chaudri (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks ! that's really helpful


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

I also went with Galadari, same TECOM branch. Actually, IMHO, they were quite good, however, I had this strange feeling that I got much better treatment on account of me being a "westerner" (white, for the non-PC folks). Somehow I was always the next in queue no matter what, or I didn't have to wait at all. And I didn't even opt for VIP package, went with regular one.
The instructor always came to my place and waited outside the building, same on return. I didn't like that he wasn't very flexible so I actually had to drive all 20 classes. 
Tests and theory class are done in Al Qusais (few meters away from Sharjah), except for assessment, which is done in Barsha (close to MoE), but they organize transport to AlQ. 95% of my classmates apparently were some laborers who required driving license for whatever reasons. Took the road test together with an Emirati kid, so we had to wait for a "special" RTA officer and a different car than the others had, and in the meantime, looks like they've failed at least 60% of the students.
One issue you can have is that they only have cars with automatic transmission in TECOM/Barsha branch, so if you want to drive a manual, you probably can't do it there.


----------

